# MozillaFirebird und MozillaThunderbird auf deutsch

## NueX

Hallo zusammen!

Ich benutze zum Surfen den Browser MozillaFirebird und als eMail-Client den MozillaThunderbird. Nun sind diese beiden Geschöpfe nach dem emergen nur in englisch. Beim "normalen" Mozilla lässt sich ja in den Options eine Sprache auswählen bzw. weitere Sprachen runterladen. Dieses Feature scheint es in den beiden Stand-Alone-Programmen nicht zu geben. Nun hätte ich jedoch gerne beide Programme auf deutsch. Eine Suche bei google brachte mir für jedes Programm eine Seite, auf der deutsche Versionen erhältlich sind ([1],[2]). 

Für den Thunderbird gibt es Sprachdateien ([3]), die man über das Options Menü im Thunderbird installieren kann. Dies musste ich als root machen (also den Thunderbird als root starten, dann Options->Extensions->Install New Extension) weil ich als normaler User natürlich keine Rechte auf /usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird habe. Nach erfolgreicher Installation sollte ich den Thunderbird als normaler User mit "MozillaThunderbird -contentLocale de-DE -UILocale DE" starten, um ihn auf die neue Sprache zu trimmen. Nach dem Ausführen dieses Befehls passierte jedoch leider gar nix. Keine Meldung, kein Fenster, kein Lebenszeichen. Nur mit "MozillaThunderbird" startet er weiterhin ohne Probleme, jedoch noch immer auf englisch.

Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht? Muss ich noch irgendwelche Rechte setzen, weiß jemand Hilfe?

Beim MozillaFirebird sieht das alles etwas anders aus. Auf der Homepage ([2]) gibt es unter der Rubrik "Downloads -> Quellen" die "Mozilla Firebird 0.7 / deutsche Quelldateien". Der Titel trügt, in dem nur wenige hundert kb großen Paket stecken nur einzelne Sprachdateien, jedoch nicht nach dem Prinzip wie beim Thunderbird. Leider habe ich keine Anleitung gefunden, was ich mit diesen Dateien machen muss. Da es sich im Titel um die "deutsche Quelldateien" handelt, denke ich doch mal, ich muss damit die original englischen sourcen verändern. Also habe ich mit ebuild [...] merge angefangen den Firebird zu mergen, habe nach dem entpacken der Sourcen abgebrochen. Nun dachte ich, müsste ich in irgendeinem Verzeichnis in /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-0.7/work die englischen dateien durch die deutschen ersetzen. Leider finde ich keine Parallele zu den Dateien aus dem langpack deutsch in den englischen sourcen.

In einem anderen Post hier ([4]) spricht jemand von dem Erfolg, man müsse die Dateien nur in das Firebird-Verzeichnis entpacken. Wohin?

Nur um es zu sagen: ich möchte nicht die mozilla-firebird-bin nehmen, ich hätte doch gerne die deutsche Version aus den Sourcen.

Hat es schonmal jemand geschafft/gemacht, ein deutsches Firebird mit den Sourcen und den "deutschen Quelldateien" zu erstellen? Wenn ja, wie?

Vielleicht helfen mir ja ein paar Antworten weiter, ansonsten muss ich wohl bei den englischen Versionen bleiben.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, NueX

Quellen:

[1] http://thunderbird.diepause.de/

[2] http://www.firebird-browser.de/

[3] http://thunderbird.diepause.de

[4] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=90703e.de/downloads/final.php

[Edit 1: Link korrigiert]

----------

## NueX

*reactivation*

Hey, weiß denn niemand Rat, kann mir niemand helfen?  :Sad: 

----------

## Mr.Big

1. 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firebird/mozilla-firebird-0.7.ebuild  install
```

2.

Sprachdatei entpacken und 

```
cp DE.jar de-*.jar chrome.rdf   /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-0.7/image/usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/chrome/ 
```

```
cp google.src /var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firebird-0.7/image/usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/searchplugins/
```

3.

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firebird/mozilla-firebird-0.7.ebuild  qmerge 
```

fertich   :Wink: 

War das denn wirklich so schwer ?

----------

## NueX

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> War das denn wirklich so schwer ?

 

Ja.

Also ich habe deine Anleitung befolgt, nur leider kommt dann:

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla-firebird/mozilla-firebird-0.7.ebuild qmerge

[...]

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                                    [ ok ] * Registering Components and Chrome...

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 232: //usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/regxpcom: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 233: //usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/regchrome: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]>>> net-www/mozilla-firebird-0.7 merged.

```

Danach habe ich gar keinen MozillaFirebird mehr installiert:

```
$ MozillaFirebird

-bash: MozillaFirebird: command not found
```

Ist das jetzt ein Bug?

Des weiteren stellt sich mir die Frage, ob nicht die Inhalte der Archive (DE.jar, de-*.jar) in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse entpackt werden müssen, da sehe ich Parallelen zu den US-Standard-Locals.

Bis dahin danke, NueX

----------

## Mr.Big

bei mir funktioniert es so.

Hol dir doch mal das deutsche Binary, entpacke es und dann vergleiche selber.

Du hättest wahrscheinlich erst dein installiertes Firebird deinstallieren sollen.

```
emerge -C Mozilla-Firebird
```

Wobei es eigentlich auch so funktionieren sollte.

Und dann die TippelTappelTour wie beschrieben.

Als langpack verwende ich diesen:

http://firebird.stw.uni-duisburg.de/downloads/0.7/MozillaFirebird-0.7-langpack-deDE.zip

Gruß und gutes Gelingen,

J.  :Wink: 

----------

## b0fh

Wie heisst denn in der deutschen Version der "personal toolbar folder" in meinem Bookmark? Ich bekomme einfach keine Lesezeichen mehr in die Statuszeile...

----------

## NueX

cat /usr/lib/MozillaFirebird/defaults/profile/bookmarks.html:

```
<!DOCTYPE NETSCAPE-Bookmark-file-1>

<!-- This is an automatically generated file.

It will be read and overwritten.

Do Not Edit! -->

<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=UTF-8">

<TITLE>Bookmarks</TITLE>

<H1>Bookmarks</H1>

<DL><p>

<DT><H3 PERSONAL_TOOLBAR_FOLDER="true" ID="NC:PersonalToolbarFolder">Bookmarks Toolbar Folder</H3>

<DD>Add bookmarks to this folder to see them displayed on the Bookmarks Toolbar

<DL><p>

<DT><A HREF="http://texturizer.net/firebird/index.html">Mozilla Firebird Help</A>

<DD>David Tenser's Mozilla Firebird help site

<DT><A HREF="http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewforum.php?f=32">User Support Forum</A>

<DD>MozillaZine's new user support forums

<DT><A HREF="http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/">Plug-in FAQ</A>

<DD>Mozilla Firebird Plug-in Frequently Asked Questions

</DL><p>

<HR>

<DT><H3>Mozilla Firebird &amp; Mozilla Information</H3>

<DD>Information about Mozilla Firebird and Mozilla

<DL><p>

<DT><A HREF="http://texturizer.net/firebird/extensions/">Mozilla Firebird Extensions</A>

<DD>Mozilla Firebird add-ons and extensions

<DT><A HREF="http://texturizer.net/firebird/themes/">Mozilla Firebird Themes</A>

<DD>Mozilla Firebird themes

<DT><A HREF="http://forums.mozillazine.org/index.php?c=4">Mozilla Firebird Discussions</A>

<DD>MozillaZine's Mozilla Firebird discussion forums

<DT><A HREF="http://www.mozillazine.org/">MozillaZine</A>

<DD>Mozilla community news and advocacy

</DL><p>

<HR>

<DT><H3>Quick Searches</H3>

<DD>Handy searches that can be performed in the addressbar

<DL><p>

<DT><A HREF="http://devedge.netscape.com/viewsource/2002/bookmarks/">Using Mozilla Firebird Quick Searches</A>

<DD>Learn how to create and use Mozilla Firebird custom keywords and quick searches

<DT><A HREF="http://www.google.com/search?&q=%s" SHORTCUTURL="google">Google Quicksearch</A>

<DD>Type &quot;google &lt;search term&gt;&quot; in the addressbar to perform a Google search

<DT><A HREF="http://www.google.com/search?q=%s&btnI=I'm+Feeling+Lucky" SHORTCUTURL="goto">I'm Feeling Lucky Quicksearch</A>

<DD>Type &quot;goto &lt;term&gt;&quot; in the addressbar to visit Google's top listing for that term

<DT><A HREF="http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=%s" SHORTCUTURL="dict">Dictionary.com Quicksearch</A>

<DD>Type &quot;dict &lt;word&gt;&quot; in the addressbar to perform a dictionary look-up

<DT><A HREF="http://www.google.com/search?&q=stocks:%s" SHORTCUTURL="quot">Stock Symbol Quicksearch</A>

<DD>Type &quot;quot &lt;symbol&gt;&quot; in the addressbar to perform a stock symbol look-up

</DL><p>

<HR>

</DL><p>

```

Das dürfet reichen, oder?

Gruß, NueX

P.S.: Will heißen, ich glaube nicht, dass das lokalisiert wird. Jedenfalls läufts bei mir so wunderbar.

----------

## b0fh

Hm, hab die Datei mal neu angelegt und jetzt geht's, danke.

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagt warum Mozilla nicht mehr maximiert sondern nur als kleines Fenster startet bin ich glücklich  :Wink: 

----------

## elefantenfloh

 *NueX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach erfolgreicher Installation sollte ich den Thunderbird als normaler User mit "MozillaThunderbird -contentLocale de-DE -UILocale DE" starten, um ihn auf die neue Sprache zu trimmen. Nach dem Ausführen dieses Befehls passierte jedoch leider gar nix. Keine Meldung, kein Fenster, kein Lebenszeichen. Nur mit "MozillaThunderbird" startet er weiterhin ohne Probleme, jedoch noch immer auf englisch.
> 
> Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht? Muss ich noch irgendwelche Rechte setzen, weiß jemand Hilfe?
> ...

 

Hola!

Nach dem installieren sind die deutschsprachigen *.jar-Dateien im Thunderbird-Chrome-Verzeichnis mit Leserechten nur für root versehen (logisch, da root sie installiert hat).

Also einfach ein

```

cd /usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome

chmod 0444 de*

chmod 0444 DE*

```

durchführend und alles sollte klappen.

heb

----------

